# У кого есть опыт обращения к психотерапевту с расстройством ВНС и паническими атаками?



## Дмитрий83 (10 Дек 2019)

Добрый день!
Подскажите, пожалуйста, у кого есть опыт обращения к психотерапевту с расстройством ВНС и паническими атаками? помогло ли лечение?
можете посоветовать психотерапевта в Москве?


----------



## FlyLady (10 Дек 2019)

Панических атак не было, но к психотерапевту обращалась.
Врач в "выписке"  мне написала: Смешанное тревожное и депрессивное расстройство,  назначил препараты, в т.ч. и антидепрессант. От предложенного  дневного стационара я отказалась.
Пила и пью назначенные таблетки, которые скорее помогают, чем нет. Неее, точно помогают!
Но иногда хочется, всё бросить и все-таки лечь в стационар 
ну или  улететь куда-нибудь....  погулять, поесть, поспать, ничего не делать...
пожить, короче, нормально


----------



## Дмитрий83 (10 Дек 2019)

а что именно вам выписали?


----------



## FlyLady (10 Дек 2019)

Изначально был такой список, потом частично заменили, но найти следующее назначение сейчас не могу.
Основные препараты рецептурные.


----------



## Дмитрий83 (10 Дек 2019)

Мелаксен пробовали? помогает при бессоннице?
а психотерапевт вообще лечит без препаратов? словом или техниками какими?


----------

